# YouTube - 'This is yacht racing' (aug 2006)



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I watched this about 3 times in a row, a lot of you may have already seen it..


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great video, Thanks


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

That reminds me - I need to price a dodger...


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

That was cool


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

It's terrifying and not my idea of sailing. Amazing what some people do and how robust these sailing machines are. Very impressive and scary... 

jef
sv shiva


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Fantastic footage. What about the shots from up the mast ? What sort of a nutter would go up the mast in those conditions ? Balls of steel or a remote cam ?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdw said:


> Fantastic footage. What about the shots from up the mast ? What sort of a nutter would go up the mast in those conditions ? Balls of steel or a remote cam ?


Balls of Steel? Hey it's a boat, brass maybe but most likely bronze.


----------

